# Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter.



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

If anyone has a vwms shifter and would be willing to take some measurements for me I'd like to build one in my machining class. The only really critical dimentions would be from the centerline of the pivot points to the mounting surface or hole location for the ball studs. I might even be able to document the build up with all the various setups if anybody's interested. 
Pic for views thanks!












_Modified by jetta88a2 at 3:44 PM 1-27-2005_


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*

I'm interested as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Malone)*

There is a picture right there. Thats where I got my dimensions!! My shifter came out fine


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (bahnblitz)*

What cables are you using? I just dont want to build it and find out it wont work because the arms arent long enough or something like that. I have to make a blue print before my teacher will approve it anyway so I figured I'd try to find the right dimentions 


_Modified by jetta88a2 at 5:23 PM 1-27-2005_


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*

mine is rod change mk1 style no cables this one uses vwms cables


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (bahnblitz)*

dimensions can be taken from stock shifter


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (bahnblitz)*

I was under the impression that the distance from the pivot points to where the cables attach would be longer on the the vwms shifter to reduce shift throw. Hmmm, I'll just make it adjustable. I'll post pics up as I go.


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*

I'm picking up a VWMS shifter in a few weeks, and then a friend of mine with a cnc machine is going to make a few copies. I'll supply all the dimensions for you if you'd like, and will also offer a copy of the unit for a price. I'm shooting for half the price of the real thing. we'll see what happens. I'll make a feeler post after the first shifter is made.


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

Sounds good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you plan to use the vwms cables? I ordered a set from bildon but here is a copy of the email I recieved from them.
VWR has gone through a major restructuring and now parts are getting hard to get.
I've already had an inquiry in about these parts.  I should know tomorrow about availability.
 
Regards,
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Bill Sulouff - Bildon Motorsport
Volkswagen Racing Equipment
http://www.Bildon.com
That was on jan 27th... I still havent heard back.


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta88a2* »_Sounds good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you plan to use the vwms cables? I ordered a set from bildon but here is a copy of the email I recieved from them.
VWR has gone through a major restructuring and now parts are getting hard to get.
I've already had an inquiry in about these parts.  I should know tomorrow about availability.
 
Regards,
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Bill Sulouff - Bildon Motorsport
Volkswagen Racing Equipment
http://www.Bildon.com
That was on jan 27th... I still havent heard back.


I was planning on using vwms cables, but if they're no longer avaliable, i will have some custom made for our application.Hopefully i don't have to make customs cables


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

here's a couple pics i took a few years ago .. should have measured it when i had the chance








post specs up here if you get it to work, i'd like to build one too


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

Have any of you guys bolted the shifter in yet?
Lots of work, no doubt about it.
Also, I ended up making a custom tower for the shifter to bolt to, as the one it comes with is too low... the main cable won't clear the center tunnel. 
Anyway, I'll see if I can dig up some pics.


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

I have a fully working rod selector model for 020 gearboxes if anyone is interested in buying one!!!


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*

I've deicided to make a completely custom unit that will work just like the vwms shifter, but it will have the ability to be adjusted for longer or shorter throws. We're making a prototype right now. The longest throw will still be shorter then stock by about 25-30 percent.


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*

Which car/trans combo will your shifter work with? Can you give a very rough ball park of what you think it might cost?


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Byron N.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron N.* »_Which car/trans combo will your shifter work with? Can you give a very rough ball park of what you think it might cost?

i'm going to make it only for cable shift trannys at first, and then i'll make the 020 shifter if i can sell these. I'm shooting for around $400. After i make the prototype, i'll figure out the cost, see how much interest there is for this shifter, and them i'll make a batch of them. I may also take pre-orderes after the first one in done to help pay for the materials. Its a lot of dough to put on the line you know...Pics in 2-3 weeks of the shifter.


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*

I understand about costs. I was looking into going with a cable shift box in my 86 GTI, if I go this route and you are close to your estimated price I will be very tempted. Those things are so trick looking, and you can mount them at a height that you like. I didn't think one of those could even work with an 020.


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bahnblitz* »_I have a fully working rod selector model for 020 gearboxes if anyone is interested in buying one!!!









I guess you guys seemed to miss this


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Byron N.)*

shoot....i could make one of these things NO PROBLEM with better quality than thoes pics!
it would not take me 400$ either to do it......
all i would need is dimensions, or a unit to copy.


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

I made mine no dimensions and its for 020!!! There are some bits in there which add up. The aluminum stock in nothing but thrust washers and bull**** like that get expensive.


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*

BTW the above unit is pretty clean!! It is a VWMS unit!! You might offend someone on here!! The welding could be better. Thats about it. The dimple press needed to make the base is pretty expensive!!


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*

Ive never seen one in person. Is the pin on the top with the spring behind it for the reverse lock out?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*

VWMS or MVWS who cares!
i dont think it LOOKS anything fancy. the weldnig looks like it was done wih a vortex style mig! haha
anyways, the dimple thats pressed in, is that dimple a functional part of it?


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Well, yes, for strengthening the bases. If not then its just flimsy metal. Tons of major race fabricators use them. What would you do to yours to make it fancy?????


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (Byron N.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron N.* »_Ive never seen one in person. Is the pin on the top with the spring behind it for the reverse lock out?

Yup, you got it!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*

you coudl make the whole thing out of aluminum, and the base be 1/4in plate. But if i were to keep it steel, i just would use thicker material


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Why would you make it steel. Heavy!


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*

The base on my shifter is going to be aluminum plate. What do you guys want me to do for the base for your cars though? suggestions?


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*

Well mine has my company logo on the base. I also have one similiar to the vwms style and one that has and iron cross cnc'd but that one isnt for sale!!!


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t rabbit* »_The base on my shifter is going to be aluminum plate. What do you guys want me to do for the base for your cars though? suggestions?

Aluminum or stainless plate. Just so long as its tig welded to produce a nice finish and strong weld. The welds just look a little boogered up on the ones above. I'm just used to seeing perfect tig welds now.


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Byron N.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron N.* »_
Aluminum or stainless plate. Just so long as its tig welded to produce a nice finish and strong weld. The welds just look a little boogered up on the ones above. I'm just used to seeing perfect tig welds now.

Ok, we'll see what i'm going to do. I just got a new mig, tig, and plasma cutter so everything should go smoothly. I friend of mine is going to weld the bases together though as he's a pro. I'm still learning


----------



## Jacks07 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*

ne one get there hands on some dimensions?


----------



## RoughAL (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*

if any of you, have made one already i'll buy it.
i'm strongly interested in this project. 
i was trying to buy one from bildon but all they have are nice pictures on the web.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (RoughAL)*

Okay, here we go...
I built the base for this one. Had a friend weld it. 
















It looks real simple, but it probably took a week to get everything right. The cable stays are probably the hardest part, especially if you build a tall base like I did. This was in a Mk4, BTW.


----------



## Jacks07 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.BillyT)*

more pics r great i love see'n them but does neone have some numbers, measurements or maybe some blueprints


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Jacks07)*

What about making one without the base. That way if someone like myself can handle the base it would save on time and materials and lower final price. I would be up for that.


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Byron N.)*

I think the base is the easiest part to make!!


----------



## Jacks07 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (bahnblitz)*

neone have the dimensions for the top without the base? thats what i really need


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Jacks07)*

If you don't want a base it just makes it easier for me







I'll lower the price slightly if you don't want the base. Pictures in 2 weeks! started work today.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

That shifter looks so similar to those of a rally car. Is the ease of shifting anything like what is seen on the tele?
With something like that are you just bliping it to and fro. Or, is the amount of travel minimal between stock?


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_That shifter looks so similar to those of a rally car. Is the ease of shifting anything like what is seen on the tele?
With something like that are you just bliping it to and fro. Or, is the amount of travel minimal between stock? 


its all up to you, if you want it shorter you can have it shorter. If you want closer to stock you can have that too. The shifter that i'm making will have a slightly shorter throw then stock ar the longest throw setting.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

I'm looking forward to the next update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you still going to release dimensions of the shifter? I hope so!


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_I'm looking forward to the next update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you still going to release dimensions of the shifter? I hope so!

I'm a nice guy, so for the guys that have the ability to make their own shifter i will release the dimensions and possibly even a CAD file too. Just as long as my file isn't used to sell more of the shifters


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

I understand your concern. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, now that I see it; if I were you I wouldn't release the CAD file for at least a few months... or sell it for a reasonable amount since you worked on it. 


_Modified by Malone at 3:38 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## Rocc and Rado (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

releasing the CAD files would be amazing...
not that i plan on building one, my short shift is enough for me, but it's nice to have CAD goodies... and access to NC equipment


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Rocc and Rado)*

Never got a chance to drive a car with one of these,...any critics out there?


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (BeerChemist)*

My kit is pretty damn sweet. Lots of R&D because nothing out there exists like it. Ill be installing one in my 020 rocco in a few weeks. Got it worked out for the rabbit already.


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (nscirocco)*


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (nscirocco)*

Great diagram!! 1.BillyT-did you have problems with the selector arm/cable hitting your seat bolster? I have been attempting to find the best way to install mine, and you're right-it's not easy! Mine is a mk2 and my seat bolster is in the way. Great pics! I think I saw your old posts regarding your install. I think if my stock tower was about 1/2" taller it would work fine, what did you find?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (rallyebmx)*

Yup, the stock tower is too short. The bottom of the lever, where the cable attaches hits the center tunnel. But when you make the tower taller, it makes it harder to have a solid cable stay for that main cable. I ended up making a bracket that was out of 1/2 aluminum with set screws to hold thew cable in it. That bracket will take all of the abuse from shifting, so it needs to be strong. And since mine was so tall, I had to be that much stronger.
No problems with the that arm hitting the seat bolster, though. MK4 is a bit wider than the MK2, and since mine was so much taller, that might be why.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.BillyT)*

Was your bracket thinner than 1/2" where the housing stopped? Did you use the stock c clip type retainer to hold your cable in your new bracket? How much taller was your new bracket? 1 3/4" roughly? I'm guessing that because you made the cable stop even at the bottom of the base for your selector cable. Thanks so much for those pics!!! I think I will finally get mine in this month, I'm still gonna have bolster issues though. I'm gonna machine an alu square spacer, the same size as #20, 1 3/4" thick to space mine up.


----------



## Jacks07 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (rallyebmx)*

tons of views on the post ne one got ne updates?


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Jacks07)*

I might have some pictures of mine this weekend


----------



## phatveersix (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

I want this!!


----------



## Jacks07 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (phatveersix)*

updates?


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Jacks07)*

would be nice to see a cad drawinrg or diagrams at least and or some updates


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (2doorV6)*

work has been slow going but some pctures will be up soon. very soon


----------



## Jacks07 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (1.8t rabbit)*

how's it come'in


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

i have a mk2 16v engine which im dropping into my mk1 with the standard box...
im sure its not cable shift tho... do these work on rods aswell or js cable boxes?


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

The shifter is coming along, my brothers wife just had twins a few minutes ago and the twins have been setting us back.

_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_i have a mk2 16v engine which im dropping into my mk1 with the standard box...
im sure its not cable shift tho... do these work on rods aswell or js cable boxes?

as of right now we're only going to make the shifter for cable shift cars, but if they sell good then a rod type shifter will be made too. We already have a CAD file for it too.


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

mate, is there any chance of getting hold of that cad file, my uncle is a fabricator and will be able 2 knock it up for me. You see importing from america will cost me a mint otherwise... ill let u know if i have any problems then 2


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

bump


----------



## DMCcrew (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoys)*

hey sorry to be the dumb guy here but are these the type of shifters that the rally drivers use??







without the paddle shifting. and will it work for my 89 vw cabriolet???










_Modified by DMCcrew at 1:43 PM 4-14-2005_


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (DMCcrew)*

let me know if you release the cad file ill start on a rod shifter version for you... ive got too much free time and nothing to do and you obviously have the tools needed for this work.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Stealthpro411)*

I had 2 pieces machined for mine(stock VWMS unit) so as to look and work like the muts nuts on my mkII. Hope it works! Finally looking to have this bitch in after show n go this weekend. I'll post pics next week if all goes well


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

just thought of something while changing a shifter cable. why not just get a stock cable shift box and mount it ontop of the tunnel instead of below? BAM! raised shfiter.
-j


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

any pics of this...
im well up for making up a rod shift one


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_just thought of something while changing a shifter cable. why not just get a stock cable shift box and mount it ontop of the tunnel instead of below? BAM! raised shfiter.
-j

That could probably be made to work, but you still have to deal with rubber and plastic bushings, loose factory tolerances (







), etc....


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

yea, rubber bushings and all, its still a little closer to you for easier shifting.
i may have to try this a little later on
-j


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_just thought of something while changing a shifter cable. why not just get a stock cable shift box and mount it ontop of the tunnel instead of below? BAM! raised shfiter.
-j

even then in a mk1 it sits kinda low


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

but it would sit pretty nicely in my corrado








-j


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

my a2 as well!


----------



## OdorCide (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_just thought of something while changing a shifter cable. why not just get a stock cable shift box and mount it ontop of the tunnel instead of below? BAM! raised shfiter.
-j

Has already been done on cvovp's race car, go fer it...


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (OdorCide)*

Ok i'm ready to make the first run, but i need to know how many to make so please post in the poll in the link provided below:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1948064


----------



## 1.8t rabbit (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*

Ohh and i wanted to say that my rod shifter setup still uses the factory rod that runs through the tunnel, but makes a huge improvement because the extra stress that a short shifter normally places on the stock plastic bushings is now placed on the shifter lever and its metal bushings. The rod shifter will be set permanently at a 50% reduction in throw and will be bolt in. Should take no more then 20 minutes to install.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*

I suppose the rod and cable models aren't interchangable ... since I have the rod shifting but may want to swap to cable down the road.
What's the ballpark price?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bahnblitz* »_I have a fully working rod selector model for 020 gearboxes if anyone is interested in buying one!!!










_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t rabbit* »_
i'm going to make it only for cable shift trannys at first, and then i'll make the 020 shifter if i can sell these. 


Bahnblitz and 1.8t.......do you have any pics of your setups and info on how they work? Or at the very least a good description of how they differ from the standard linkage?
I have never seen anything remotely heavy-duty designed to work with the 020 (rod shift boxes) so I'm extremely curious here.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

Here is a preliminary set up from last weekend of my stock VWMS shifter with some pieces i machined to keep the stock tower. They are now being redone/changed a bit and anodized to match the stock pieces. What a bitch!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

I like the way you did the side to side cable... goos chit...


----------



## wolfsbaum4 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t rabbit* »_Ohh and i wanted to say that my rod shifter setup * still uses the factory rod * that runs through the tunnel. 

I'm glad you mentioned that as that was a concern of mine...My stock shifter has already been relocated further towards the rear of the car and I've had to lenghten the stock shift rod. 
On a side note, I voted in your other thread so I'm interested in seeing the final product.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

1.BillyT -do you know if VWMS ever offered taller towers? I like the factory look with the stamped holes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_1.BillyT -do you know if VWMS ever offered taller towers? I like the factory look with the stamped holes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DOn't think so. The ones that wer ein the race cars here had taller towers but they were all custom. If you can find a decent race fab shop, they should be able to build a tower that looks just like the original one... but taller.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

rallyebmx, what cables are those your using? would they work with an o2o box? im new to cable shifting...
-j


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

To the best of my knowledge, they are stock VWMS cables. Or at least the ones they were using for their shifters. There are no markings on them at all. I've heard that Bildon is now selling B&M cables for this purpose. I dunno. Don't know about the o2o box either. If any one is looking for all styles of threaded rod ends for the shifter cables, I highly recommend spring fix linkages. These are not the easiest to find. They have a great website and a great assortment. 


_Modified by rallyebmx at 10:32 PM 4-21-2005_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

Anybody want to pony up and show their 020 rod-linkages? I still can't visualize how the heck this works.


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

so is someone gonna build these for ale on the vortex or what?


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (rventoo7)*

That's definately hot. If someone were to make this, there would definately be a few buyers.
CC


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_just thought of something while changing a shifter cable. why not just get a stock cable shift box and mount it ontop of the tunnel instead of below? BAM! raised shfiter.
-j

Exactly what I did in my rabbit.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (CorradoCody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoCody* »_That's definately hot. If someone were to make this, there would definately be a few buyers.
CC

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2nd that


----------



## Kiff (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

anyone still willing to post the dimensions? Rabbit 1.8t can you send me the CAD file? I'm building a 87 golf up for rally.


----------



## wvonkessler (Mar 5, 2002)

*CAE Shifter - Rod Change Conversion*

A German Company called CAE makes a conversion kit for the rod change boxes, as well as a shifter for the cable boxes. Their site is here: http://www.cae-automobiltechnik.de
Here's some pics:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: CAE Shifter - Rod Change Conversion (wvonkessler)*

569 euros for it.
thats like...800$ almost for US dollars.
umm..ill stay stock


----------



## wvonkessler (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: CAE Shifter - Rod Change Conversion (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_569 euros for it.
thats like...800$ almost for US dollars.
umm..ill stay stock

Yeah, it is steep, as is the VWM piece, if you can find it, which also runs about $800.00 (at least last time I looked), but for those folks that fabricate, at least they were kind enough to illustrate their solution to converting a rod shift tranny to cable shift.
I came across another clone of the VWM shifter piece one time on a Swedish site, but I've never been able to find it again.


----------



## Gerhart (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: CAE Shifter - Rod Change Conversion (wvonkessler)*

How'd the first run come out? or did it?


----------



## D.A.P (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: CAE Shifter - Rod Change Conversion (wvonkessler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wvonkessler* »_
Yeah, it is steep, as is the VWM piece, if you can find it, which also runs about $800.00 (at least last time I looked), but for those folks that fabricate, at least they were kind enough to illustrate their solution to converting a rod shift tranny to cable shift.
I came across another clone of the VWM shifter piece one time on a Swedish site, but I've never been able to find it again.

I think you are talking about a swedish company called Selholm Tuning !! They do alot of race / rallycars and stuff for these cars too ! they make VWM shifters !
// Oscar Larsson
TT-R Sweden


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t rabbit* »_Ok i'm ready to make the first run, but i need to know how many to make so please post in the poll in the link provided below:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1948064

Did they kill your thread?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: CAE Shifter - Rod Change Conversion (wvonkessler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wvonkessler* »_
I came across another clone of the VWM shifter piece one time on a Swedish site, but I've never been able to find it again.

http://www.stroevemotorsport.nl/


----------



## wvonkessler (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: CAE Shifter - Rod Change Conversion (D.A.P)*

I am aware of the Sellholm shifter. A nice piece. Sellholm also sells awesome gearkits and rally suspension. Available here: http://www.mobeck.com/
In addition, I found another German site that does a conversion for 020 boxes: http://www.t-k-sport.de
The CAE folks said that their conversion does not work on A2-A3 020 boxes.








I wish that the folks on this thread that have done conversions of the shifter to 020 boxes would share their info.
On another note, one of these with a short shift kit might work for the 020:








http://www.tmtuning.com/rsd/images/RSD-652.jpg


----------



## Kiff (Apr 22, 2005)

so is there anyway to convert the rod type to cable type shifter? is there anyway to fab something up? maybe some cables going to the shift linkages and springs to return them?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Kiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiff* »_so is there anyway to convert the rod type to cable type shifter? is there anyway to fab something up? maybe some cables going to the shift linkages and springs to return them?

Did you miss this, just a few inches above?








It does exactly what you mention, and it costs almost 600 Euro. 


_Modified by Mr Black at 2:14 PM 7-15-2005_


----------



## Kiff (Apr 22, 2005)

that looks kind of what I want, I will now look at it more closely and try and fab something, doesn't look complicated at all


----------



## wvonkessler (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Did you miss this, just a few inches above?








It does exactly what you mention, and it costs almost 600 Euro. 

_Modified by Mr Black at 2:14 PM 7-15-2005_

Actually, its the shifter that costs 600 Euro. However, they will only sell this piece if you buy the shifter. The website says they will send you the plans for it so you can build it yourself if you are not buying their shifter.
The other German company referenced above also does a conversion, but were not as kind as to post a picture of it. Might be worth contacting them though.


----------



## Kiff (Apr 22, 2005)

I e-mailed them asking for plans and they said they do not give out the plans? Have you been able to get the plans? if so can you post them?


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (patatron)*

i did the same thing... well almost i cut out the tunnel out of a g60 and welded it into my caddy... used the stock g60 plastics and walla... raised shifter. cable at that for the 02a


























_Modified by kcbmxer at 5:07 AM 7-26-2005_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Kiff)*

I have seen a motorsport style shifter made for an 020 linkage type... it was pretty cool looking. 
The guy who made it his name is spa on here. Cool guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

Bringing this back so that maybe those who have installed the shifters can help out.
Id like to install this in my corrado, but personally, I dont like where it would be positioned height wise. So id like to bring it down.
My idea is the following. Using the stock shifter box, but just the box, is mount the VWR/MS shifter to that. Thus it would still install from under the car and keep maybe a stock shifter height. Can this work?
In my head, I dont see why it wouldnt, with the new cables following the same path as the stock ones (up against the top of the exhaust tunnel). All that seems necessary is for each cable to have a guide so that it stays in a given position. I got the idea from the JD Engineering Corrado.








Look at the shifter picture (appears to be a VWMS item) and my idea seems to be a likely explanation for its low placement, when compared to other VWs.
So can it work?


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

talk to the guys at USRT. They have come up with a setup to work for 020. Prolly will have one for the 02A too.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2262337


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Is that the tunnel that the shifter is mounted to?- How much clearance is there between the exhaust and tunnel on a Corrado? You're gonna need about 3" down for the shifter cable and about 5.5" down for the selector cable. I imagine the selector cable would be alright cause it could mount to the side of the tunnel. The best thing to do is just get one and go for it. Stuff works out on paper and then you try something and a new issue arrises. I imagine heat would be a big factor, who knows what else. You could put on a baby tower or stack a riser plate on for minimal height gains if needed. You'll be able to make something work though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Jacks07)*

OK guys - some pict from my project
... just prepared the car for the Shifter
-taken out...








-nice whole...








-prepared for action...








-nice wholes








-some fabrication of stock cables








-are in
























-and @ the gearbox








My shifter will be able to short the "shift" from ~10% to ~60%. The drawings are only for myself (based on VWMS shifter, but still lot's of differences!!), Ptototype will be made in about 10days, it will be made if stainless steal & polished.


_Modified by Apsik at 8:16 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

nice


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

keep us updated man this is **** hot!


----------



## wvonkessler (Mar 5, 2002)

*1999 Euros for Shifter*

Folks:
Sorg Motorsport in Germany - http://www.sorgmotorsport.de - is selling the shifter for 199 Euros:








I have no affiliation. Just posting as a service.
Regards,
Wilson


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

anybody know how to translate?


----------



## wvonkessler (Mar 5, 2002)

*Translation*

Sorg Motorsport GMBH
presents aluminum shifter for cable transmissions
Golf 02A
Polo 6N2
Lupo GTI
Offered from us now for Euros 199,00
including VAT tax, shipping extra


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Translation (wvonkessler)*

Can some one talk about why I would want this over my current VR6 short shifter setup? Does it have a short CRISP shift? More info on that topic would be good to hear. 
I still need to read the 4 pages of this post though.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Translation (Scooter98144)*

No real performance gain, but you can position it where you want. Mine is gonna have a 6.6" tower so it's gonna be up by the wheel kinda.


----------



## doros01 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Translation (wvonkessler)*

Can I fit this to any cable transmission, G4 or TT? The price is really tempting.


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

so, does anyone have measurements or a CAD file? i'm a student, so i can't even pay 199€ to sorg for that shifter. but i can use all machines in the company i worked before studying. so i could finish my car in the next few weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## milfhunter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (16V-Sauger)*

no measurements or a cad file but there arent any real crtitical dimentions. The distance between the shifter pivot point and the cable attachment point is only going to change the throw of the shifter so just make it how you want.
I ended up making my own. Here's a crappy cell phone shot. I didnt add a reverse lockout yet. All done on a bridgeport and manual lathe. the base is cnc plasma cut out of 1/8" steel. I dont have access to a tig so Im just going to mig weld the base into the car. B&M superduty race cables You'll need one 4' and one 5' cable if you mount it in the stock location.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (milfhunter)*

I'm with milfhunter-no real science here. As I mentioned above, on my stock vwms unit, from pivot to ball end on the lever is about 3". Has anyone ever created a cad file based on an existing VWMS unit? I've got a custom tower in the works right now. Should be lovely







BTW milfhunter, that is badass-nice work.


_Modified by rallyebmx at 2:41 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

nice start to a thread and then it died. 
where are all of these copies that were to e produced?


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_I'm with milfhunter-no real science here. As I mentioned above, on my stock vwms unit, *from pivot to ball end on the lever is about 3".* Has anyone ever created a cad file based on an existing VWMS unit? I've got a custom tower in the works right now. Should be lovely







BTW milfhunter, that is badass-nice work.

_Modified by rallyebmx at 2:41 PM 1-14-2006_

im sorry, but whats a pivot?


----------



## Red Robertson (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (16V-Sauger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Sauger* »_
im sorry, but whats a pivot?

Think of it like a hinge, 

Pivot is like - Drehgelenk (hopefully)


_Modified by Red Robertson at 8:39 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Red Robertson)*

By pivot, I meant the point at where the lever is attached to the rest of the shifter.


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

I agree. I mentioned that same thing when i brought this
back. I even emailed one guy to find out what happened 
and he never replied.[go figure]


----------



## milfhunter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (xoticrocc)*

I cant speak for 1.8t rabbit. But after building mine I can tell you that after getting the tooling (if you dont have it allready), setting up the machines, programming, building a working prototype, and working the bugs out of it. That its not worth it to sell 2 or 3 of these things here or there. And I wouldnt want to build 10, 20, or 30 of these things to sit on the $350 in cables, rodends, bearings, bushings, hardware, and aluminum it costs to build each one.
I dont know how much he intended to sell em for. But if someone were to produce them. As small as the market is for them I would'nt expect them being much, if any cheaper than what bildon is selling them for. 










_Modified by milfhunter at 3:58 PM 1-21-2006_


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (milfhunter)*

Word-save up your pennies kids! USRT looks like they have rod linkage shifters available or in the works, even though they have pictures of mine on their site


----------



## doros01 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_they have pictures of mine on their *site* 

Link please.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

Finally SOME FRESH NEWS from Poland http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
THE SHIFTER IS READY
It's made of stainless steel. Total costs: ~70$ (but ... don't forget POLAND)
So here are some photos from ... the moment it become HARDer
































...and a pict from the "tests" (sorry for the mess but the car is prepared for rollcage setup







so the carpet had to be removed - will be back in may)
















OK - as I said the Shifter is ready - it's my ... edition [Apsik Edition] so it's very first polish shifter prototype and works fine with standard cables!!!
I'm gonna finish mounting it (it's 2 AM) and then take some sleep. Pict will be soon








///sorry my english - I' a bit tired///


_Modified by Apsik at 8:17 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Finally the Shifter is mounted and connected. Wasn't so easy but now it's working just perfect








It looks like that:
















as you can see on the driver side I've used longer bolt, so that gave me the possibility to lock the 5th gear - this is perfect for 1/4mile races (4 gears only - R & 5th locked)


_Modified by Apsik at 8:18 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*

Looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would definitely order one if you will do a "mass" production








are the stock cables to short to mount them to the shifter without that (sorry







) ugly adjusters?
i've written already at icq but i guess you hadn't it online


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (16V-Sauger)*

too bad nobody will share the plans. i certainly have no plans to make them for resale, but id love to try to build one! 
if someone has dimensional info, i will put it into cad and develop any necessary drawings


----------



## Operation: Rabbit (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*

so who wants to make me one for my race project?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Translation (wvonkessler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wvonkessler* »_Sorg Motorsport GMBH
presents aluminum shifter for cable transmissions
Golf 02A
Polo 6N2
Lupo GTI
Offered from us now for Euros 199,00
including VAT tax, shipping extra

Comes out to 485 usd. 80 bucks for cables each puts you at 645. Bildon sells this exact shifter for 679 with cables, plus US shipping(Interntional freight is included in the price). Sounds about right.
Should have ours next week.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Translation (1.BillyT)*

I just bought some punch and flares to recreate the holes in the stock VWMS tower. Should be a good waste of money


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*

dimensions, please


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Translation (16V-Sauger)*

Dimensions for the punch and flares? I got a 1" and a 1.5". My tower will be roughly twice as tall as the stock tower pictured below. So a 1" hole towards the top just like stock and then a 1.5" towards the bottom. These give the curved lip just like the stock holes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*

Nice... I need to pick up a couple of those too.
what gauge are you making your tower out of? I was thinking a max of 16(thickest our break can cut), and maybe even using 18 or 20 to keep wweight down. Probably 18, though. The punches add alot of structural rigidity, so maybe even 20 would work.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 10:58 AM 4-8-2006_


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Translation (1.BillyT)*

I'm gonna make mine out of 1/8" aluminum. Mines gonna be about 6" high and also the selctor cable stop is gonna be welded to the side of the tower so it will have to be some what strong. Yeah the flares will add a bit too. Those damn things were pricey! Cant wait to see some pics of yours this time around Billy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What car?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_Those damn things were pricey! Cant wait to see some pics of yours this time around Billy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What car?

yeah, I just priced them... looking at 200 bucks for both dies... damn. I am gonna try some of the loca fab guys to see if they can punch them for me, though.
Shifter is going in a Mk2 VRT, 630 wheel so far...


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_Dimensions for the punch and flares? 

nope, i meant something like this:
http://www.directupload.net/sh...g.jpg
i guess i have to excuse for my ugly ms-paint skills


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Translation (16V-Sauger)*

I mentioned the dimension of the pivot point to ball end as about 3" in a previous post on this thread. I'll get all in mm's for you. You should label all the dimensions you need on that pic so there is no confusion. 
Billy-what seat are you gonna run in the mk2? Keeping my stock seats is important to me so thats when I ran into all the bolster clearance issues. Yeah I just sucked it up and paid the $200 cause I got tired of searching. Also if I do something wrong I can make another myself. You know you can just buy the flares without punch for about $35 each?! You gotta drill that big hole though.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_
Billy-what seat are you gonna run in the mk2? Keeping my stock seats is important to me so thats when I ran into all the bolster clearance issues. Yeah I just sucked it up and paid the $200 cause I got tired of searching. Also if I do something wrong I can make another myself. You know you can just buy the flares without punch for about $35 each?! You gotta drill that big hole though.

We are running Evo 2s. The shifter is gonna be up pretty high in our car too. SHouldn't have much issue with the bolster. 
Where can I get the flares at? I found a cheap set of punches for 20 bucks at Harbor Freight:
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...91201


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_ You should label all the dimensions you need on that pic so there is no confusion. 


errm, all important things are marked in different colours?! or is it just me who can see the colored lines?


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Translation (16V-Sauger)*

all mm
blue=195
black=13
light blue=25
light green=51
dark green=39
brown=55
tan=23
purple=50
orange=14

Billy-yeah I had checked Harbor Frieght. I got mine from http://www.mittlerbros.com/. They also have flares only.


_Modified by rallyebmx at 9:23 PM 4-9-2006_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*

based on the picture, and the dimensions provided:
























hopefully we can continue to dimension these out and the other pieces as well! if we get everything dimensioned out, i can host the CAD file for any and everyone... at this point though, all you get is a .gif.



_Modified by mk2dubbin at 1:04 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## Mr Mini (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Translation (rallyebmx)*










_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_all mm
blue=195
black=13
light blue=25
light green=51
dark green=39
brown=55
tan=23
purple=50
orange=14





_Modified by Mr Mini at 3:20 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Translation (Mr Mini)*

and the point of posting that again was what? that information is already dimensioned out in the drawings above...


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Translation (mk2dubbin)*

Can anyone download this 3d AutoCad file and see if what I created is accurate enough to work?
right click save as
http://www.cincidubs.com/shifter.dwg











_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 11:34 AM 4-12-2006_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Translation (JsnVR6Corrado)*

i havent played with 3d in autocad, only proE. but i downloaded it and spun it around a bit and it looks pretty good. based on the pictures though, the bracket for mounting the shifter is a bit beefier near the rear section where the mounting bolt would be as well as at the tops of the towers for the side motion limiters. 
it might be of benefit to mimick these characteristics, as there is a lot of repetetive strain on that area with every shift... definitely looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Translation (mk2dubbin)*

Side to side cable arm needs to be longer. If you want to reduce the side to side throw, make the arm longer and just add more holes for the option of reducing the throw. Same goes for the main lever. Put 3 holes in it for those that want a shorter throw.

Our new one comes in today... can't wait












_Modified by 1.BillyT at 9:37 AM 4-12-2006_


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Translation (1.BillyT)*

Billy, do you have a measurement from the pivot center point to the side to side cable arm lenght on your old one?
Would a longer distance between the front/back cable attachment at the bottom of the shifter to it's pivot point make the throw longer or shorter?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Translation (JsnVR6Corrado)*

I can measure it later today, but untill then, this is the best I can do:








Just to give you an idea of it's length.
By moving the pivot point of the shifter rod up, you reduce the throw. By moving it down, you increase the throw. So a longer distance from where the cable attaches to the pivot point would decrease the shift throw.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Translation (1.BillyT)*

Awesome, thanks for the information.
How much cable travel is required for changing gears? What is the maxium the cable ends need to move on the transmission? That will be all the information i need. I can then determine how much throw is required in my design.


----------



## Mr Mini (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Translation (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_and the point of posting that again was what? that information is already dimensioned out in the drawings above...

I realise that, and I wasn't trying to take away from your post. 
The picture that the dimensions were referring to had not been posted, and I wanted to have a side to side comparison, and also to compare to your drawing.









It's good to see this thread picking up again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Mr Mini at 2:59 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Translation (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Billy, do you have a measurement from the pivot center point to the side to side cable arm lenght on your old one?

On the new one, it is exact 2.5 inches from the pivot to the cable attachment point.
Ya know, when yiou first look at these things, it's hard to remeber why you spend 700 bucks on them, but then you start to see all the little details, like the reverse lock out on the new one is a bit more complicated than the VWMS unit... anyway, I guess it is all those little details that make it worth it in the end. Unless one of you has a serious machine shop hook up, I think you may find that these things will cost a bit more than you anticipate to make.


----------



## MaestroG60 (Nov 23, 2001)

I just wanted to let you know that I got my shifter from Sorg Motorsport today.
Great build quality and the throw is even ajustable...all that for 200 Euros (242 USD).


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (MaestroG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaestroG60* »_I just wanted to let you know that I got my shifter from Sorg Motorsport today.
Great build quality and the throw is even ajustable...all that for 200 Euros (242 USD).

Got pictures of it? That is a great deal, how much did it cost shipped? I could not find it on the Sorg site.

Billy, the machining will be free just need to pay for material.
*edit* Just found pictures of the one on the sorg site. Looks damn nice for 199 euros.
Would you mind dimensioning the hell out of it for us people that would like to build our own?


_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 9:37 AM 4-13-2006_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Would you mind dimensioning the hell out of it for us people that would like to build our own?

what he said!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Got pictures of it? That is a great deal, how much did it cost shipped? I could not find it on the Sorg site.

Billy, the machining will be free just need to pay for material.
*edit* Just found pictures of the one on the sorg site. Looks damn nice for 199 euros.
Would you mind dimensioning the hell out of it for us people that would like to build our own?


not sure what math I used on the last page, but the shifter I got from Bildon is the Sorg one... and I paid way way way too much money for it... awesome. oh well. What's done is done. Also, They went up 20 bucks on the price of the thing to 699 with cables... man...
Jason, you pretty much have it spot on in that new cad drawing(which looks pretty sick). As long as the main pivot points are close, you will be okay. Like I said, the tough part will be finding all of the little bits to make the reverse lock out, or you could simplify it and make it pretty easy.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Jason, you pretty much have it spot on in that new cad drawing(which looks pretty sick). As long as the main pivot points are close, you will be okay. Like I said, the tough part will be finding all of the little bits to make the reverse lock out, or you could simplify it and make it pretty easy.

I have measured the total cable movement at the transmission and my design will be able to provide enough movement. I am going to get started on the CNC machining program and hopefully have a prototype this month.
I am not sure what to do with the reverse lockout. The design of the Sorg one and the VWMS looks pretty simple. Basically a spring loaded pin. My biggest concern is actually the hardware to assemble it. Not sure what is used for the pivot point bolts.

......My brother made a prototype out of cardboard today. He has a machine at work that can cut cardboard out of a AutoCad drawing so the cardboard one he made looks exactly like my drawing up there. I honestly can not believe how small these things are. They look much bigger in pictures.



_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 1:20 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## Operation: Rabbit (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (MaestroG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaestroG60* »_I just wanted to let you know that I got my shifter from Sorg Motorsport today.
Great build quality and the throw is even ajustable...all that for 200 Euros (242 USD).

thats a much more appealing price....got any pictures of it?


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Operation: Rabbit)*

http://www.sorgmotorsport.de/P...l.pdf


----------



## Operation: Rabbit (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (19E-299)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19E-299* »_http://www.sorgmotorsport.de/P...l.pdf

wonder if anyone speaks english there ...id order one now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it just looks like you need to build your own tower for it.


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

i guess someones definitely speaking or writing english there








i can't imagine of any company in germany where isn't at least one person who writes/speaks english.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

My 6061 aluminum is here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 9:51 AM 4-26-2006_


----------



## paul1970 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm also making this type of gearshifter. But i'm making mine from carbon fiber








I've almost finished making all the moulds (all aluminium moulds as they give the best surface finish).
I'm going to use a 20mm carbon fiber tube for the shift lever. All the bearings are sealed cartridge type which are press fitted into pieces of titanium that have been moulded into the carbon fiber.
If anyone's interested i'll post some pic's when i'm finished.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (paul1970)*

Holy balls!







I'm interested, i'm interested-post pics when you can. Sounds sick!


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

tom stop spending money... you still have to pay me when your cars done.... hahahaha


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

what shift cables are/will you guys using/use? because the stock ones won't fit and VW-M doesn't have them anymore


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (19E-299)*

I think Bildon was selling B&M cables with their shifters.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (19E-299)*

any one else contact sorg-motorsports? i emailed earlier but no reply yet.


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

what would you like to know?


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

19E-299 you got IM


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60RRADO* »_19E-299 you got IM

nope


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (19E-299)*

check your IM history


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (16V-Sauger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Sauger* »_Looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would definitely order one if you will do a "mass" production








are the stock cables to short to mount them to the shifter without that (sorry







) ugly adjusters?
i've written already at icq but i guess you hadn't it online









... GUESS what I do now ... re-designing the adjusters ... I had to make it work because of the rollcage assembly, so now I'll do my best to fix all the "problems"
The shifter itself works OK, but still there are some things I have to change








It has to be done before 21 mai because Worthersee 2006 wan't wait








Updates comming soooon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60RRADO* »_any one else contact sorg-motorsports? i emailed earlier but no reply yet. 


I have the Sorg and also orderd the cables with it.
-2 connetors to the gearbox aren't there.
-2 clips to secure the cable's aren't there.
The hole design of the shifter a the use of materials a 7.
Cables are mucho $$$ 100Euro each.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

wow i just spent the last three hours reading this post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like a few people are making good progress with these shifters. Anyone running this on a VRT MK2 


_Modified by mocas at 7:09 AM 5-31-2006_


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*

I've re-designed the shifter and re-welded the "arm" ...
I was driving my G60 to Austria for the Worthersee metting and I have to say that the shifter works perfect but it's REALY SHORT and goes "harder" then before. The good thing is that it looks much better (nicer) now, still works with standard cabels but ... to shift the gears I had to learn how to do it properly because of the "SHORT SHORT"... however after few hours of "shifting" it got better and better
one side looks like that:








the other is coming soon










_Modified by Apsik at 8:21 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (Apsik)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

Well...it has been awhile but progress has been made on my shifter. I have the base completed and the shifter rod will be done monday.


































_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 4:43 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## 16v2doorA2Jetta (Jul 15, 2003)

anymore pix of this and plans would be nice


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (16v2doorA2Jetta)*

I have one in my mk2 Vr6!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Wow looks really good JsnVR6Corrado


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

looks very good and promising.Any updates on this?As far as dimensions go?and so forth very interested.i have access to a cnc machine.


----------



## danstangfelldown (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Racer16)*

Scott ar USRT imports a sick one, real sick.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (danstangfelldown)*

Ya the usrt one is wicked its one of the things on my list.


----------



## paul1970 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re:*

Just thought i'd give an update on the carbon fiber gearshifter, now that i have some pics.(Sorry about the quality, I only have a mobile phone camera)
This is the front section. It's not been trimmed yet as i'm waiting for a new band saw blade. But you get the idea!








These are a few of the aluminium parts i've made so far.
The part on the left is the main body where the bearings are housed, the tube on top is for the reverse lockout bar which will be cable operated from the gear lever. The small piece in the middle will deal with the side to side adjustment and the piece on the right is the main mount for the gear lever (another pic below)
























And the rest of the pics are just a kind of mock up to give you an idea of what it will look like.
























What do you think?


----------



## GSXDUB (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (paul1970)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul1970* »_What do you think? 

I think you need to start making them. Quality looks really nice. When are you anticipating cutting off the excess cf?


----------



## paul1970 (Sep 29, 2005)

Should have the new band saw blade by the weekend. So i should be able to make a start on it then.


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (paul1970)*

For those who actually have a real one of these, does it really imporve the shifting? 
I have been considering this one for a while, but could never justify the cost.
We run the only TDI in the USA in Pro RAlly.
http://www.rallyvw.com
Interested in any feedback on performance.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (TdiRacing)*

I have a real one and let me tell u the performance of all metal parts is awesome. Zero flex, zero notchiness and such little movement from gear to gear!!!!


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone have one installed on a MK4?


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (TdiRacing)*

scan through the post, billy1.8t had it in his mk4 with pics


----------



## paul1970 (Sep 29, 2005)

*A few more pics.*

I've now trimmed the carbon front section of the gear lever, there's a few small pinholes in it but I don't think it looks to bad.
















Here's a few pics of the cross section. No voids, so i'm happy.
Managed to cut it up with my band saw and finished the edges with some 120 grit then 320 grit emery cloth.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: A few more pics. (paul1970)*

Wow, nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: A few more pics. (paul1970)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul1970* »_I've now trimmed the carbon front section of the gear lever, there's a few small pinholes in it but I don't think it looks to bad.
















Here's a few pics of the cross section. No voids, so i'm happy.
Managed to cut it up with my band saw and finished the edges with some 120 grit then 320 grit emery cloth.

















Holy cow. Where do i sign?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mavd24 (Aug 19, 2005)

YA where can I get one of these ,

PLease build me one


----------



## paul1970 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Custom shifter.*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mavd24* »_YA where can I get one of these ,
PLease build me one

To be honest i hadn't thought about building more than one. But the tooling for the carbon fiber is made from aluminium (had to be, to take the pressure) so that's not really a problem. It's the other aluminium parts that are taking the time as i only have a small lathe and milling machine (neither are CNC) so everything's done by hand.
I need to finish this one first and test it thoroughly, but if there's enough interest i might do a small production run. 
Also, I work full time and i'm also doing my masters degree in business management on most evenings, so it might take a while to get this up and running but anyone interested just send me an instant message.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Custom shifter. (paul1970)*

Glad to see this thread keeps getting updated.That Carbon Fiber shifter looks promising keep up the good work.In the meantime anyone have pictures of their sorg shifter installed?pics dimension other inof etc. please post.and keep up the good work.


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Question to those who have one. 
The reverse lockout. Do you just pull the pin and then that allows the shifter to rotate left more and select reverse? Is there anything that stops it from rotating more than needed?


----------



## Jetta RWD (Aug 4, 2006)

*olld shifter setup in rally car*

I know this is a little late , but this used to be my setup in my rally car.


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_I have a real one and let me tell u the performance of all metal parts is awesome. Zero flex, zero notchiness and such little movement from gear to gear!!!!









I must say, I just sat here and read all the way through the tread, and it was this one pic that is making me seriously think about machining my own! I plan on doing a partial MK3 console swap (leaving the cubby section up to dash of the MK2) and I could fab up a nice cover for the stand while I'm cutting and filing the mating area.
If anyone is into aircooleds, this is like the Gene Berg shifter of the watercooled VW world!








Only thing is, the pics that show the interface to the 020 trans are *X*... so I'm a little in the dark there, although I have an idea of what needs to be made.
:::Bumpin this back up:::


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (SHONPRV_67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHONPRV_67* »_Only thing is, the pics that show the interface to the 020 trans are *X*... so I'm a little in the dark there, although I have an idea of what needs to be made.
:::Bumpin this back up:::

This is for a cable shift trans. There was a european company who'd copied the VWMS design and had a custom bracket for the rod shift trans...forget who it was....someone else might know or have a picture of it.
BTW I've got the same shifter as KevinMacD, the last (one of?) real ones Bildon sold.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

mine is not from bildon!!! got mine from England many years ago at GTI international


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

I said mine is the same as yours, an original VWMS unit. Mine I got through Bildon.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

oh ok IC sorry!
i dont like those bildon knock offs


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_oh ok IC sorry!
i dont like those bildon knock offs

Why not?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

because they are knock offs!!! the real deal VWMS one is the way to go
Its just like buying replica wheels, just dont do it!


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_because they are knock offs!!! the real deal VWMS one is the way to go
Its just like buying replica wheels, just dont do it!

coming from a dude that, made his own itb's and still hasn't seen any CRAZY power out of them.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_because they are knock offs!!! the real deal VWMS one is the way to go
Its just like buying replica wheels, just dont do it!

Smart thing to say, VWM isn't making them anymore.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

exactly!


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (subrosasix)*

Wow, a relevant post


----------



## milfhunter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_because they are knock offs!!! the real deal VWMS one is the way to go
Its just like buying replica wheels, just dont do it!

LMAO damn stunna!!! Dumbest **** I ever heard!


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

i got my usrt/cae motorsports shifter today!!!!







pics later


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

Sick-I like the looks of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

piece of crap knock off...








I've had both. 98% identicle in every way. Reverse on the new one takes two hands. Only real difference.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

BTW, my original VWR shifter was ordered straight from VW Racing in Germany through a local race team here in Texas... does that make it even better than the one that came second hand from England?
Comparing these shifters to replica wheels is ridiculous. It's just another option, think of it as an entirely different brand of wheel. It's similar, like all brands of wheels are round, but it has a different design like a mesh wheel from compomotive is different from a mesh wheel from BBS. The throw is adjustable and the reverese lockout is an off the shelf part should it ever fail for any reason, it can be easily replaced. If anything, it improves on the VWR shifter, and if you order it direct from Sorg, you will save a grip of cash over the VWR unit and have no ill side effects.
I liked having the real deal too, but honestly, being the only person on this forum that has actually used both shifters, there is no difference in performance between the two.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Danno13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danno13* »_Question to those who have one. 
The reverse lockout. Do you just pull the pin and then that allows the shifter to rotate left more and select reverse? Is there anything that stops it from rotating more than needed?

yes, just pull the pin. The gear box won't let you move the shifter any further than you need to.


----------



## andy_dea (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

how do you get in contact with sorg-motorsports as says need written instructions of orders?
as i want to order one of the shifters
cheers andy


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (andy_dea)*

have you tried:
http://www.sorgmotorsport.de/


----------



## andy_dea (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

have sent them an email, looked on urst website there is $999
but cae-racing sell them aswell, with lines and large tower for 640 euros


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (andy_dea)*

Sounds like you have an 020... The CAE, which is the one that USRT sells, is really your only option, unless you convert to an 02A/J


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Sounds like you have an 020... The CAE, which is the one that USRT sells, is really your only option, unless you convert to an 02A/J

I would soo rock that daily too.


----------



## andy_dea (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

i have an ibiza cupra with o2j box so is cable change
cae looks like it has a self centering spring built into it, which i know the vw motrsport and sorg one do not have
im tryed to get in touch with cae so see if they get back to me
as cheaper direct than to get it through urst


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (andy_dea)*

The one you need from USRT is 775 USD...
640 euros comes out to 840 USD.
Not sure how shipping plays into all of that though.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_I would soo rock that daily too.


If I had it to do over again, I woulod have just gotton one of these. We ordered our shifter back in march, and it just sat around untill December. USRT had just barely started selling them...
Self centering really has no affect on driving. The selctor housing will center the shifter for you. But the CAE shifter will be 10 times easier to put in, no real fabrication needed.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_ But the CAE shifter will be 10 times easier to put in, no real fabrication needed.

Amen!


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

how about this one by all smiles?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3017435


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

i was gonna take pics this morning of mine (usrt/cae) sittin on the tunnel (not installed yet) and too see how high it sat, but my batteries are dead...but looks the same as above.

can't wait to install it. quality piece though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

Yeah, please take some pics sittin on the tunnel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_how about this one by all smiles?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3017435

for the money, CAE shifter kills it. I could sell complete bolt in kits for for less than that shifter and tower costs. Not a big fan of it's looks either. B scared I would rip that thing right off the tunnel as it all of the load from paunding gears goes right to the holes that hold it on, not spread out enough. It just isn't how I would do it, don't guess that means it doesn't work. Shifter itself looks ok.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Sorry about my dumb question...but what are the advantages of this shifter if compared to a short shifter, for example?!


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Gigante)*

Aw siht-all the way from Brazil! Not any crazy advantages, at least nothing that warants >$600







That being said advantages could be placing the shifter close to the steering wheel and incredibly solid feeling shifts. We took my friends sihtty Parati wagon from Sao Paulo to Jundai(sp?) last spring.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

Also, these aren't short shifters. You can make them shorter, but as delivered, they aren't really any shorter than a stock shifter.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Are the throws adjustable on the CAE? It looks like the are position choices for the selector arm shaft.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_Are the throws adjustable on the CAE? It looks like the are position choices for the selector arm shaft.

that's side to side adjustbility


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_Are the throws adjustable on the CAE? It looks like the are position choices for the selector arm shaft.

iirc, its adjustable for both throw and side to side. I was in a rallye with one a couple of weeks ago, and am fighting the urge to buy one (it is soooooooooooo nice).


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

there is no front to back adjustability, just side to side. there is only one pivot piont for the shifter back and forth... i haven't installedit yet, it's just sittin on the floor as a center piece.
TBT-Syncro you neeeeed to buy it!


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*









I believe if you change the hole placement on the shaft up or down (where #4 goes). you will change the amount the shifter moves... This isn't adjustable on the VWMS one, but there was another shifter I saw with a hole above and below...


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (SHONPRV_67)*

Yeah, I think the Sorg units had the extra pivot holes


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

the one i was checking out (in a vr sc rallye)


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Ah-so pro lookin! Question-which seats does he have-the ones that say Rallye or say Recaro? Unless he is 6'4" with the seat way back the selector arm linkage has to hit the bottom seat bolster I imagine. Can you get that guy to post on here?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

in that pic the seat is as far forward as it will go.
the shifter clears the seat no problem.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I dont get it. Which seat does he have?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_I dont get it. Which seat does he have?

(i shouldnt be posting pics of someone else's car, but.....


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Yeah, I'm blind but I think it's the "rallye" seats. I dunno. The selector arm causes drama for me and I hate it. I dont even know if the "rallye" seats are different but I still hate all mine


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

they say rallye.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

took the rallye for a test drive tonight. sooooo much fun (vr FI and dual LSDs FTW). I"m pretty much sold on the shifter, it works so freaking well.







now i need to spend $1000 to get one. lol


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

i just thougth about something interesting for controlling the reverse lockup easily with one hand
i would add a button just under the shifter knob who would push a little cable in a flexible tube ( just like a choke cable) going from the shifter stick to the reverse lockup pin who would be charged with the spring who would get it back into position after you release the button
i guess it's fairly easy to make !!!
or a little pull type lever just like brake handles on bicycles with a nice chromed flex tube ill make a drawing from one of the pics who been posted around 
Edit: damn... i just saw the pic in the previous page and looks like my idea isn't unique hahah
and got a question... where can i get those shifter cables? and how much would it cost?? i really would like to machine a shifter myself but i can't make the cables i guess... there is a shop near me who can make custom cables , hydraulic hoses and lots of stuff .. should i go take a look?? 

_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 2:31 AM 1-31-2007_


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 2:46 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Hey can anyone tell me how long the shifter rod is? and possible the distance to the pivot point from one end?. 
Also the distance from the side to side arm's pivot point to where the cable attaches?


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Back up there, those dimensions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Danno13)*

Read all 7 pages for dimensions. They are there, I remember personally giving some.


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Ive done this, over and over, The crucial dimensions are conviently not there. But I will read again


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Danno13)*

I found that from the pivot point on the shift arm to where the cable attaches is 3" and from the pivot point to the side to side arm is 2.5". Would still like to know the total length of the shifter arm

Rallyebmx you did post dimensions before, but the drawing that accompanied them is now no longer posted. If you still have it, or know where to find the drawing it would be a great help


----------



## RTW Rally (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Danno13)*

I wanted to put in a vwm shifter but made my own for about $20 and about 2 hours of work


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (RTW Rally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RTW Rally* »_I wanted to put in a vwm shifter but made my own for about $20 and about 2 hours of work































red X's


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Danno13)*

Ah, crap-I have no idea. Do you want to know the length of the shifter lever or the selctor arm off the side?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Where are you guys getting cables? I foudn some on mcmaster for pretty reasonable, about $100 for the pair, but they only come in 3', 4' and 5' lengths... I roughly measured the stockers and figured they were about 3' 10", so I was hoping to maybe get away with the 4' cables and a bit of extra bend hidden under the carpet or something along those lines. 
I have no clue where to start for a custom cable.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Check with Bildon. They have cables http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.racing-stuff.com/
There you go... Whatever length you need. I'm going to go with the 1/4" ones rated nearly 200lbs pull 120lbs push. The spherical ball ends and such are available from mcmaster. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Rallyebmx, you have IM
fast_a2_20v, Thats very odd, I was talking to a buddy today about how there must be an other option for cables.
Saves me from some searching. Does anyone know if the VWMS cables are the lengths as the stock ones? I know they are beefier, not sure if that is the only difference in the 2.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

CSR racing has them in any length you desire. Priced right too.


----------



## raceitb22 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

sorry to jump in here. is anyone going to be building a vwms shifter for an 020 tranny costing less than 1000 dollars, i have money but i dont want to spend that much could anyone direct me to who can build this other than usrt.
thanks


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (raceitb22)*

I will be building at least 1 for a rod shift tranny for myself, but I may be able to make one for cable shift at the same time (basically the same design, with slight changes for the rod shift).
I am waiting for a new milling machine before I can get it done though. so it wouldn't be for a little while


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*

well i got mine cut a couple days ago, so now im on a hunt to get cables.
any suggestions?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (scarboroughdub)*

good call on the multiple holes on the shifter. that's what I have drawn for mine, too


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (blubayou)*

yeah even more adjustability, but i think the middle or original hole will be best.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (scarboroughdub)*

I am going to add them on mine anyway. can't hurt, right! Although I have a different overall design for mine, since it will be for a rod shift and have multiple points fo adjustment for shifter throw


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Quick question
Does the pivot point of the side to side movement and the point where the cable attaches on the up and down arm, need to be on the same axis?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Sorg*

I have looked everywhere on the sorg website for the shifter, what are the German words I am looking for?


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Sorg (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_I have looked everywhere on the sorg website for the shifter, what are the German words I am looking for? 

http://www.sorgmotorsport.de/K...l.pdf


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Sorg (GTI1-G60)*

can you use the factory cables with the sorg shifter, or custom cables are needed?


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Sorg (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_can you use the factory cables with the sorg shifter, or custom cables are needed?

It's wise to use the custom/VWM cables, those can handle some stress.
The size of the cable is mectric 6mm compared to the metric 2.5 mm stock.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Sorg (GTI1-G60)*

finally got my cae-racing/usrt installed in my rado last week. fits feels great. nice adjustbility. solid product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got pics, but don't have the cable to upload them yet.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Sorg (G60RRADO)*

bam! there it is...


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Sorg (G60RRADO)*

i had a few questions about install...
it's an easy install. i used original cables, but i cut the ends off and welded on the ball/socket type ends, that where provided. provisions for the stock cable mounts are on the base, which is nice. 
nice solid product, it feels good to shift. better than my other short shifter. it took off a whole sec off my 1/4 mile.








not to mention it's a sweet a$$ center piece in my now gutted interior.


----------



## bubba2533 (Aug 26, 2006)

G60RRADO...Think you could take a picture with a tape measure next to the shifter so i can get some more info. I'm tryin to design my own.
Thanks,
Branden


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bubba2533)*

there are some drawings on page 5 or 6 with measurements


----------



## bubba2533 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (blubayou)*

I know...thats not really what i'm looking for though


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re:*

:: bump ::
Wanna keep this post watched.. Plan on making my own this summer


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Sorg (corradosyncro)*

it's a very nice shifter. obviously you have to remove your old one, and the console. you have to trim the lower part of the cubby hole, for your shift linkages to fit. you need to drill a few big hole in the firewall to run the cables through. i reused the stock cables, cut the ends off, then welded the new ball/sockets on. you just need to measure where to cut to keep the throws centered, you'll see after playing with it.
it comes with a cover plate to cover the whole through the bottom, and the shifter base fits nicely around the raised lip. 
i'm slowly working on the car, eng. rebuild, and a bunch of home projects, so progress is slow with the rado. but i'll take more pics of the shifter. hope you enjoy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bubba2533)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubba2533* »_I know...thats not really what i'm looking for though

What measurements are you looking for then? I just built most of mine last night based off of those drawings (made new drawings for my app, since it is slightly different). I made a few modifications, but basically it is the same


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

just wanted to throw a couple pics up here. Still have to finish up the reverse lockout mechanism, and the base for it, and then clean up the finish a bit. I can't wait to get it done!



















_Modified by blubayou at 5:49 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Thank god you are wearing clothes


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

haha


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_Thank god you are wearing clothes









oh god, yes.. I was thinking the same thing. I had flashbacks of the old guy on ebay with the silver teapot


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (corradosyncro)*

Dear lord those are beautiful. I really need an 02A....


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Dear lord those are beautiful. I really need an 02A....









oh, get outta here, you!








Joking, I do agree with you!...maybe I'll put one of thesse in the Beetle!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Dear lord those are beautiful. I really need an 02A....









Mine is adapted for the 16v tranny (rod shift). Still need to build a base/mount for it, but otherwise it's done


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_
Mine is adapted for the 16v tranny (rod shift). Still need to build a base/mount for it, but otherwise it's done

Set up kinda like the CAE one?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (secondgen)*

like the CAE (cable/slide for reverse lockout and all), except th base of the shift lever attaches to the long rod to the bay, and the post for the side cable isn't there (no need). I'll try and get a few pics up today or tomorrow


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

got a few pics. Base is in progress at the moment, and all the mods to the rest of the shift linkage have been made already, so the base is the only thing left. This host doesn't seem to work well for linking sometimes, but if they don't show up, do the properties/copy/paste thing, or try refreshing the page
























Last pic shows the reverse lockout pin retracted, by pulling up on the collar. Works very well. I put multiple holes in the lever so I would have future adjustability for throw distances and/or height from the tunnel. I ended up keeping it a little longer overall than the stock lever, so it will bring the knob even closer to the wheel. The proportions are maintained though, so the throw won't really be affected.
Thanks again to Ryan (WWR) for some tips he gave me a while back, and his thread that motivated me to finally get off my butt and build it. Also to my buddy who let me into the machine shop after hours to make the pieces


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Ah, I see what you're doing. I thought about doing what you did a while back but it never made it past a thought. Looks good. I'd love to see it in person and working just to marvel at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (secondgen)*

we aren't too far apart. maybe we'll end up at the same gathering sometime. I probably won't be out with it this summer, but maybe in the fall


----------



## nostromomk2 (Oct 15, 2002)

*cae*

Here is the cae shifter installed using the 020 adapter bracket









_Modified by nostromomk2 at 1:06 PM 8-29-2007_


_Modified by nostromomk2 at 1:07 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*

anyone have the cable lengths for custom cables


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (corradosyncro)*

At least you got instructions!!Im on my own here!?
Cae for scirocco with the adapter plate.Looks fairly straight
forward,but adjusting the cables should be fun?


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (xoticrocc)*

ba, there it is...again... my hostdub is out.... old pic, car is now gutted, and working on the recaro's that are going in.










_Modified by G60RRADO at 7:13 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone here think it would be possible to keep any of the center console when installing the CAE shifter or is it just too much in the way of the cables?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Anyone here think it would be possible to keep any of the center console when installing the CAE shifter or is it just too much in the way of the cables?

shifter would be too much in the way.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
shifter would be too much in the way.


I figured it would be.
I'm just concerned with making the install as clean as possible. Just thought it would be weird to have no cup holders or anything up front, the CAE, then an unfinished ebrake.
I guess the best setup would be to get a new ebrake setup so it flows better with the shifter. I remember there being a company mentioned in PVW that made a billet ebrake setup for the mk3. Anyone have details?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

USRT has the CAE shifters for $800; $1000 for an 020 setup.
I also saw in the last ET the new rally shifter they made. That thing is sick. Really tall.
I really want to make my own.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: cae (nostromomk2)*

Can you get a picture of height of the shifter in relation to the seats and steering wheel?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: cae (VWn00b)*

are the cables different lengths between the MK2 and Mk4?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: cae (corradosyncro)*

your second link doesnt work.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: cae (TBT-Syncro)*

what does this shifter allow you to do?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: cae (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_what does this shifter allow you to do?

x2 and would this work witht he O2M


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: cae (O2VW1.8T)*

This thread has been going on for years now but I'm digging it up again. 
Can anyone help me track down one of these shifters? I'm having a very hard time trying to order this. I've been trying for the past month+ to place the order with USRT but it's not going so well. So incase this goes no where with USRT I'm wondering what my other options are.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: cae (corradosyncro)*

on your website,
i see a picture of an exhaust manifold for a 16v. i have seen that EXACT picture advertised as made by a guy who goes by the name sillysohc......


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: cae (speed51133!)*

http://www.cae-racing.de//index.php/cat/c5_VW.html
http://www.g-werks.com/Product....aspx


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: cae (corradosyncro)*

can you pm a price for an 02a cae shifter kit shipped to madrid spain?
i can pay euros


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: cae (corradosyncro)*

its an mk3 2.0L....
but i have retrofitted a coraddo g60 02a and shifter box to it.
so for shifter purposes, its a 4cyl 02a out of a raddo.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: cae (Jeebus)*

anyone have a C.A.E & looking for some moolah?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: cae (TehLonz)*

For anyone interested. This one is just about done. I don't have the time to finish it but with the info in this thread I know someone could. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3947839


----------



## flukeone (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys. will this shifter work on a mk4 polo 6n?


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re:*









for ref.. too bad some pics are missing...


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Bringing this one back from the dead:
CAE updated their website. Has alot better information on their stuff.
http://www.cae-racing.de/shifter.htm


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

I was walking around a pick-n-pull the other day, and noticed that a mid 90's Honda Prelude has a decent looking cable type shifter... Maybe something like that would be a starting point for a custom setup, without having to spend as much $$$...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

Funny this was brought back from the dead... I actually just took a pic of mine the other day. 
For the record... It's awesome.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_I was walking around a pick-n-pull the other day, and noticed that a mid 90's Honda Prelude has a decent looking cable type shifter... Maybe something like that would be a starting point for a custom setup, without having to spend as much $$$...

Honda are rod shift. so their shifters wont work. (atleast not without being heavily modded)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: cae (Jeebus)*

anyone have one for sale...my mk1 jeTTa needs a shifter and cables...


----------



## billinjah (Oct 20, 2005)

just got a bildon does anyone have plans for the base? or any sort of pointers.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
Honda are rod shift. so their shifters wont work. (atleast not without being heavily modded)

Sorry but your wrong. Preludes, accords, and all k series use cables.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (jetta88a2)*

Ok I was approached by a few people to make these but I refuse to allow a company like CAE be given the short end of the stick.They developed the part and it works well so I am going to go that route.
I spoke with Christian @ CAE and he is offering 10-15% off if we do a Group Buy of 10 units.
Anyone interested? Josh?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Issam Abed)*

GOD YES!
I'm in


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

interested


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Where do I put the thread?

Transmission forum doesn't move very fast, but aren't you a forum sponsor?
I say make a main thread and post it somewhere with the GB information in that. Then make threads in all the other major sections (mk1, mk2, etc) with a link to the GB thread.
Remember CAE has shifters for mk1-4, as well as a crapload of other cars.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWn00b)*

hmm, wonder how well that would bolt into a TT...PM me if you get info together Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Issam Abed)*

interested


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

in for shifting


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (speed51133!)*

im interested!! even to canada???


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Ok I was approached by a few people to make these but I refuse to allow a company like CAE be given the short end of the stick.They developed the part and it works well so I am going to go that route.
I spoke with Christian @ CAE and he is offering 10-15% off if we do a Group Buy of 10 units.
Anyone interested? Josh?

Intrested. What's the time frame? I need to start savin pennies.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

bump


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Dimentions needed!!!! vw motorsport shifter. (mudanddust)*

issam im in too.... 
[email protected]


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'll take 1. Keep me updated.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

group buy thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4543165


----------



## Mk1lover (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

Check out my mockup of my motorsport shifte


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

What cables have you used with those vwms-style shifters? Cable lenght?


----------



## Mk1lover (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (TeemuM)*

The cables are from Midwest Controls and the lenght is 900mm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## catapultkid (Aug 10, 2008)

looking at doing something to my pile o' crap but all the dimensions are gone from the orginal posts. so does anyone have the pictures/dimensions saved?
here is what im working with now










_Modified by catapultkid at 1:34 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (catapultkid)*

Heres my shifter. Could post some dimension if needed.


----------



## catapultkid (Aug 10, 2008)

thatd be awesome!


----------



## Mk1lover (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (TeemuM)*

You can do amazing things on Solid Works.
Looks realy nice!


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mk1lover)*

Who needs dimensions?








I cant wait to try it!


















_Modified by VAG_Lowrider at 11:22 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

couple flat views would be awesome if you have the time/energy, otherwise just dimensions would be amazing^^


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*

Heres few dimensions. If you needed more just ask.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (TeemuM)*

Funny i used the search to try and find this thread today and couldn't








Looked to see what was going on in the forum and BAM! there it was.
Merry Christmas to me








Going to start this next week.


----------



## catapultkid (Aug 10, 2008)

^^^ if you can make a small build thread on it^^^ it would be awesome... you know you want too


----------



## weberdan (Nov 8, 2009)

looking for cable please


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (weberdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weberdan* »_looking for cable please

i believe a link to a cable source exists earlier in this thread.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (weberdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weberdan* »_looking for cable please


I bought my cables from here.
http://www.rcscables.com/


----------



## weberdan (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (weberdan)*

I have an extra REAL VWM extar shifter, no base and cables if anyone is looking


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*

Heres my shifter mounted to car. Still needs some polishing etc...


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (TeemuM)*

I love this thread soooo much.


----------



## weberdan (Nov 8, 2009)

info for cable help


----------



## weberdan (Nov 8, 2009)

need picture cable position please having problem thanks


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hey Teemum , how much did your cables cost ?


----------



## weberdan (Nov 8, 2009)

200$


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (weberdan)*

ok so is this guy making these and selling them or did he just make himself one and now showing it off ? ?? if he is selling them how much ? i effin want one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (rickysinister)*

o and how does the reverse work ? im new to cable shift so sorry the the ignorance


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (rickysinister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickysinister* »_o and how does the reverse work ? im new to cable shift so sorry the the ignorance 

go threw the thread again,it is mentionned.
Ignorance.....


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (mcdub)*

ok sorry man didnt mean to upset you bout it !








Ignorance...


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (rickysinister)*

i just googled it and this is what i cmae up with


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (rickysinister)*

ok so is this guy making these and selling them or did he just make himself one and now showing it off ? ?? if he is selling them how much ? i effin want one


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (rickysinister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickysinister* »_ok so is this guy making these and selling them or did he just make himself one and now showing it off ? ?? if he is selling them how much ? i effin want one 


most the people here have made them but if you read the rest of the thread you will find posts such as this one that shows where you can buy them

_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
http://www.g-werks.com/Product....aspx

and another 
http://www.cae-racing.de/shifter_vw_golf2.htm


_Modified by a2lowvw at 10:24 AM 4/2/2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

how about 02m fitment in a 6 speed?


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

i emailed gwerks and they dont stock it anymore nor are they going to again and cae is 900 us im not looking to spend that !!! so im asking the guy that is making his sence he has the programs and means to make his if he wants to make one to sell for his own profit


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (rickysinister)*

any news on this?


----------



## Altn8 (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi,
Does anyone have any templates of the 020 bracket section please?
Thanks


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (TeemuM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeemuM* »_Heres few dimensions. If you needed more just ask.


how about the size of all the holes and the thickness of all the pieces


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
how about the size of all the holes and the thickness of all the pieces


those dimensions don't matter for the operation of the shifter. use whatever thickness you want and make your holes appropriate for the hardware being used. or you could just scale it from the drawing.
what i want to know is the width of that reverse lockout gate and the diameter of the pin used.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
those dimensions don't matter for the operation of the shifter. use whatever thickness you want and make your holes appropriate for the hardware being used. or you could just scale it from the drawing.
what i want to know is the width of that reverse lockout gate and the diameter of the pin used.

Thats right you could make those holes according what size bolts is used.
Here are dimensions of that lock out gate. I remember that pin diameter is 10mm.

I made new base part so I could add thrust bearings between moving parts.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats purdy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TeemuM)*

would these work on a 6speed 02m in an audi tt?


----------



## weberdan (Nov 8, 2009)

vw motorsports shifter for sale real one no copy. with cable 600$


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> would these work on a 6speed 02m in an audi tt?


This. I have a R32.

Didn't read the whole thread yet, just found this big bundle of awesome.

I will tonight.

Hope it will work, going to make one of these!


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

very nice...


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

All of the dims on page 5 and 6 are gone. Does anyone have the drawings for the shifter?

This looks awesome, but most of the pics are dead.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Im selling my shifter+cables if anyone is interested.

Its this one. More pics above.










Shifter is located in Europe but could send to US.

Im asking 480€ (~580 USD) + shipping costs.
Cables alone cost me 300€.


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

TeemuM said:


> Im selling my shifter+cables if anyone is interested.
> 
> Its this one. More pics above.
> 
> ...


I'll take that! How has it worked? Did you ever drive with it? sending PM


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

I think it has worked great. Shifting is precise.
I have used it this summer, but now I am getting a new project car so don´t need this anymore.

Heres how it looks inside car.


----------



## Cyrool (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello, good job this shifter !!! 

You've already sold?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

any shifters for sale that will work with a 02m? very interested


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Imo it seems like alot of work for very little in return. 
In my C I just replaced all the crap rubber/plastic bushings for some that cost me about $10 for delrin and an hour or so of my time to make. 
















I don't have a picture of the new delrin ball but I made one of those too.

And in my scirocco I used links like these









and extended the long relay lever and added delrin as bushings there too.
Working on one that replaces all bushings with balljoint ends and roller bearings.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Wait, where do those bushings go?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Shift cable ends. Specifically cable ends on my cable shift o2a. I replaced all the bushings in my Shifter as well. I have. 0.030 slop in my actual Shifter now. No loose wobbling junk like I had before. That white bushing in the second picture and the ball was where I found a majority of the slop at. The cable ends were next on the list though.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

zcxerxes said:


> Shift cable ends. Specifically cable ends on my cable shift o2a. I replaced all the bushings in my Shifter as well


In cabin or engine bay ?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Both. Cept the big one in the bay. Haven't sat down to map that one out yet. But its on my to do list.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

zcxerxes said:


> Both. Cept the big one in the bay. Haven't sat down to map that one out yet. But its on my to do list.


Hmm, i have never taken my cabin shifter out. I have a O2m. What is there to replace in the cabin?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

As a side project I'm planning on making a couple of these shifters. I will be making these in my spare time,before or after work, and I have to do the drawings in solidworks before I can machine them...

I will update this post periodically when I make some progress... I plan to price them fairly

Please PM me if you have any questions, or are interested in getting one from me


-Kevin


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

let me know!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

The thing to do, in my opinion, would be to machine the 3 main pieces of the unit and just supply a parts list for everything else needed. This would help minimize cost and time investment for you, I think :thumbup:

I bought a big chunk of 6061 so I could make a couple extra back when I made mine a few years ago. Shortly thereafter I lost machine shop access, so I never made any more.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

blubayou said:


> I lost machine shop access, so I never made any more.


Same thing happened to me....It SUCKS!!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

sure does! I made one kinda rough version of mine. By the time I wanted to make some tweaks to it, I had lost access.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Best friend owns a Boeing machine shop....


Give me CAD drawings! lol


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

I'll see if I can dig mine up. I pulled dims out of this thread somewhere originally.......


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

if you are serious i can get em no problem


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Daskoupe said:


> if you are serious i can get em no problem


Will it work with a 02m?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

cables might be different, though I would imagine the mechanism in the cabin would be the same.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

now that i say that i'm only finding flanges(intake and tb).....Sorry could've of sworn we had drawn this up


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> blubayou
> The thing to do, in my opinion, would be to machine the 3 main pieces of the unit and just supply a parts list for everything else needed. This would help minimize cost and time investment for you, I think
> 
> I bought a big chunk of 6061 so I could make a couple extra back when I made mine a few years ago. Shortly thereafter I lost machine shop access, so I never made any more.


I have made some progress with the shifter! I shift lever has been drawn for awhile. I'm about 50% done w the center piece, can finish it pretty quick... and the other base piece where the lockout pin goes will be cake to draw (15mins of drawing at the max). I am also looking into designing a blue print for the base and having it cut and bent as well, but not sure on that yet.

I plan to do everything myself on this, from drawing, to mastercam,designing a fixture if necessary, as well as writing the code for the parts to be made in a CNC machine. Once I get most of the work prepared, I will get material,and figure out a good time to make them once we slow down on overtime and a machine becomes available...

Once that is done, I will try to do a small run at work after hours, then if things go well, I can actually put a bid in at work for it to be ran like a regular job that a paying customer would have done. I can post more details and pictures of the process if anyone is interested.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

some pics to show where I'm at:


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

nice work. Woould you consider including a spring for centering (like the CAE unit has)? Should be fairly easy to incorporate :thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> nice work


thanks bro, as you can see I have some other projects in the works too, but Ill wait till I get farther along to post more about that...

I will consider the centering spring, but I wanted to make it as close to the original VWMS unit as possible, so Im not sure on the springs..

Does anyone know what threads are tapped into the bottom of the shift lever? or where to source the piece that threads in there for the cable to attach to?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

Ah, didn't realize you were trying to build it close to the original VWMS spec. 

The ball-socket/elbow pieces may be available from grainger or mcmaster-carr once you know the size. Something like this.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> thanks bro, as you can see I have some other projects in the works too, but Ill wait till I get farther along to post more about that...
> 
> I will consider the centering spring, but I wanted to make it as close to the original VWMS unit as possible, so Im not sure on the springs..
> 
> Does anyone know what threads are tapped into the bottom of the shift lever? or where to source the piece that threads in there for the cable to attach to?


How does the VWMS one differ from the CAE?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

Aside from the centering spring, it doesn't really differ in functionality. He may just be trying to make an accurate replica, versus one that is simply performs the same function.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

shifter drawing is 99% done and in an assembly. I will post pictures up tonight when i get home...

Does anyone know offhand what the threads are commonly used for shift knobs? I need to know what to make the threads on the top of the shiftlever.

I will update with pictures around 5:30 this evening


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

m12x1.5 for our cars


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

thanks for the help!

On a side note, anyone have a broken corrado sunroof slider they could send me? I will pay for it, or pay shipping, or give you a replacement free of charge once I machine the upgraded slider.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

no sweat. Can't help on the Corrado slider though


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Shift lever is done, next up is the pivot piece that the lever attaches to. Got most of the process figured out, just need to write up some code, and wait for an opportunity at work to machine a few.

Heres the pics...... anyone seriously interested in a shifter should send me an private message. thanks


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Wow I just looked at the pics full size in the post, and they look horrible.

For what its worth, this was the first part I ran, I took the pictures with my crappy cellphone, and I didnt deburr it at all, and I was planning to hit it with the buffer to smooth it out a lil more since I want it perfect, but trust me the pics do this part no justice. I will get it perfect and take better pics soon and post them up:thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Made 2 more shift levers at work today,as well as cut the remaining stock off the first one and gave it a different finish. I was thinking of doing raw machined finish, as well as a matte finish similar to the original vwms unit.

I will take pictures of everything with a better digital camera to show some detail in an hour or so.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

More pictures as promised:

This one is with the stock removed from the bottom and a semi-matte finish










2 polished pieces on top, semi-matte finish on bottom














































Thats it for now, hope to have the other piece done in a couple weeks


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Is this able to be worked onto a MKIV R32?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Yes it will work on a mk4


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

What shifter cable bracket is being used?

I'm referring to the bracket that holds the cables in place atop the gearbox.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i used the stock mk4 cables and stock bracket mike. works MINT


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info & reply Josh!!


----------



## LapinGTI (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi,

I am working on a VW motorsport replica shifter for my solidworks cours. It's almost done, i have all part and the asembly file. I try to make it easy to machine, for instance, the lock for reverse gear, is actuate by cable, the cable stop on the harm is bolted, a 1,50$ part (bike cable stop) it's a lot easyer than machining this part. everything is on bushing, main pivot is on bearing, same design as VWmotorsport design. It could be done on a conventionnal latter and milling, our CNC. And for CNC i can provide files to create G code, via Master cam our other...





If anybody really interest in a production, i can send the files that can be use to produce G code for CNC. In exchange of all the machines parts. What do you think of the drawning?


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow that is really nice.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

LapinGTI, I sent you a private message. Your drawings look great, but a few things I noticed...

your way of bolting the parts together is kinda odd, I know its a just a drawing so things can be changed... but having that socket head bolt under the shift lever will inhibit its movement, it should be with the bolt head on the other end. also having a thru bolt with a nut on the end is not the way I would prefer ti make it....

I believe its better to have a thru bolt with a plain shank and some threads on the end, and then have the mating part be threaded, that way you dont have big nuts hanging off the back and side of your part. It will look much sleeker in my opinion, and that is how i am making mine


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I could use some help... anyone know what size the ball fittings are that attach the cables to the shifter??? I need thread size and the ball size. Thanks in advance

I am working out some details on my shifter tonight, ironically it is fixing just the thing I told LapinGTI in the post above. I need to figure out bolt sizes and lengths etc etc, then tomorrow at work I am starting the machining process. I am in the manual shop at work right now, so I will be doing as much as I can over there to rough things out, then taking it to my friend in the CNC shop to run the 2 CNC operations I need to complete the center piece of the shifter.

I will post pics of my progress tomorrow


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

Seeing as tho these shifters work with any vw cable change box... o2a, o2j & etc.

Is there anything preventing me mechanically from using one of these shifters on an o2a tranny with the o2j shift tower assembly, receiver & o2j sigma short shifter from dieselgeek??


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Mike: I would assume that would be possible..but I have only messed w mk2/3/corrado, so I dont know for sure about the O2J

Still workin on writing the CNC code for the shifter, itll prob be a week or so till I make more parts...


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

It's been a while since I've posted any progress. Been busy with the holidays and work, but I did get a chance to get some cnc time. so heres where Im at...

Second piece of the shifter is 75% done, its a little bit rough since its my first one, and I did alot of it manually. I have 3 more that are half way done and look much better.

I also got some of the hardware for the shifter, and did a test fit.... pics...

























































Also finished up the drawing for the third and final part of the shifter. It's going to be simple to make. Heres the drawings



















thats it for now.....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

when can i give you a deposit lol


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Daskoupe said:


> when can i give you a deposit lol


I only have 3 shifters at the moment, anyone serious about getting one should IM me...

I have a small update, nothing major, but still progress. The third piece of the shifter is started, there isnt too much left to finish it. I also spec'd out the rest of the hardware and I'm about to place an order.





































Also snapped a pic or 2 of my vblock I'm making for school. I've already ground it on a 3 sides, so far the ground surfaces are flat, parellel and square within .00005, to put that into perspective a human hair is .003 inches. 




















I will update when I have more progress with the shifter. I still need to figure out what size/thread the ball and socket fittings for the shift cable are. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*almost done*

I'm almost done machining the first 3 motorsport shifters. I ended up changing a few things and adding a thrust bearing on the main pivot point. Still waiting to receive the bearings and reverse lockout handles to complete the whole assembly.

I snapped a few pictures of the 3 pieces bolted together. Obviously it isn't 100% complete, and it was the first one I made so there is a few small blemishes, which will not be there on the other 3 I am finishing up. 

I learned alot from the process of making these shifters, and I am keeping the first one as a display/showpiece which I might install in my car. I learned what did and did not work by making the first one, now the subsequent pieces will function and look perfect. 

I will post pictures of the 3 completed units as soon as I finish up.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

50 millionths bump


----------



## Vw Power1 (Nov 21, 2009)

awesome job!


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

:beer: good stuff in here!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

golf-2000-2l said:


> :beer: good stuff in here!


 Thanks! It's been awhile since I've had a chance to get any work done on the shifters. Hopefully in the nextfew weeks I can finish them up, since Im starting a new jobsoon, and may lose access to machines. I just have some roughing out to do on the mill, and the final profile to be cnc machined.

Updates soon hopefully


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Looks like I won't be finishing the shifters up for atleast a month or 2, I finally got hired on at the machine shop that I've been waiting to go to for a year!!! So no more machine access for now. I've also got a few non-car related side projects I'm getting involved in so that is eating up my time. 

Sucks about the shifters, but the new job is freakin' sweet, so can't complain.. 

Good news is, a few weeks back I met some guys at a motorcycle shop who have some machines, so I'm working on finishing the shifters with them sometime soon... 

Thats is for now, will update when I talk to the bikers about using their machines.:thumbup:


----------



## capnhowdy (May 11, 2003)

congrats on a job man! hows it going so far at the new place... and... any idea how much you'll charge if you make these??


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

send me a PM


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

I could be wrong as Ive been wrong before, but from what I can see/remember, there is no measures for all parts anywhere in this entire thread.:what:

Brian,


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I'd say you're correct about that.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Brian.G said:


> I could be wrong as Ive been wrong before, but from what I can see/remember, there is no measures for all parts anywhere in this entire thread.:what:
> 
> Brian,


 You are not mistaken.


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't been on in a while, but I used to have a subscription to a thread where there WERE blueprints/CAD/SolidWorks files. My subscription folder is empty... and the computer where I did have the files saved crashed last year. :banghead: Go figure, now that I have access to the proper equipment, and time!  

Yup, it was this thread, around page 5 the links are there, but they are all dead :thumbdown: 

Found these on another site (just relocated them to my Photobucket :thumbup: screw those fools.. :laugh: ) : 


















Poster there mentioned he found them here.. so...


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Calling all original thread posters!!*



jetta88a2 said:


> _Modified by jetta88a2 at 3:44 PM 1-27-2005_





1.8t rabbit said:


> I'm picking up a VWMS shifter in a few weeks, and then a friend of mine with a cnc machine is going to make a few copies. I'll supply all the dimensions for you if you'd like, and will also offer a copy of the unit for a price. I'm shooting for half the price of the real thing. we'll see what happens. I'll make a feeler post after the first shifter is made.
> 
> 
> The shifter is coming along, (snip) as of right now we're only going to make the shifter for cable shift cars, but if they sell good then a rod type shifter will be made too. We already have a CAD file for it too.


 


wvonkessler said:


> A German Company called CAE makes a conversion kit for the rod change boxes, as well as a shifter for the cable boxes. Their site is here: http://www.cae-automobiltechnik.de
> Here's some pics:





16V-Sauger said:


> something like this:
> http://www.directupload.net/sh...g.jpg
> i guess i have to excuse for my ugly ms-paint skills
> 
> ...


 


JsnVR6Corrado said:


> Can anyone download this 3d AutoCad file and see if what I created is accurate enough to work?
> right click save as
> http://www.cincidubs.com/shifter.dwg
> 
> ...





JsnVR6Corrado said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *MaestroG60* »_I just wanted to let you know that I got my shifter from Sorg Motorsport today.
> Great build quality and the throw is even ajustable...all that for 200 Euros (242 USD).
> 
> Got pictures of it? That is a great deal, how much did it cost shipped? I could not find it on the Sorg site.
> ...





19E-299 said:


> http://www.sorgmotorsport.de/P...l.pdf





wvonkessler said:


> Sorg Motorsport in Germany - http://www.sorgmotorsport.de





mk2dubbin said:


> based on the picture, and the dimensions provided:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There are links to pictures, but a search through their subfolders at http://www.ryanrupp.com/ didn't find anything. 




1.BillyT said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *wvonkessler* »_
> I came across another clone of the VWM shifter piece one time on a Swedish site, but I've never been able to find it again.
> 
> http://www.stroevemotorsport.nl/


 This website still shows a picture of their shifter, but nothing in that section of the page.. Grabbed these images though: 


















http://www.bildon.com/ Still shows a link and picture of their shifter (which I think is the closest to the orig VWMS unit), But it shows out of stock, Price listed $699.95. 










> "Item # 191.711.001.ZSB:
> is temporarily out of stock or discontinued.
> ...or this item is a special order item.
> Please review the item description."


 A lot of the links to websites in Europe are now dead-ends, the sites simply don't exist anymore.  
Are any of the people that posted links back in the day still have copies of the info that they can repost and share with the rest of us that still want to fab this for ourselves? Or does anyone have a shifter they want to sell, and I will make a Solidworks model for people to download? :thumbup: 

I'm also interested in the 020 cable to rod adapter, found this picture, but no measurements... 









It's sad to see just how stingy VW folks have become with their knowledge in the last 10-15 years. :facepalm:


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

CAE is still around: http://www.cae-racing.de/ 

Sadly Sorg is gone as far as I can tell. They put a decent product and at a decent price. 

 

here's a gallery I put together a while back with all the images I came across of motorsport inspired shifters (many are rehosted from this thread) 

http://gallery.visualrealms.com/categories.php?cat_id=167&sessionid=7362bf11f34b507b713f433e203d21db 

we're not all stingy


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

SHONPRV_67 said:


> It's sad to see just how stingy VW folks have become with their knowledge in the last 10-15 years. :facepalm:


 It's a shame how lazy people are, so theyd rather be given an answer, then tryin to figure it out themselves :facepalm: 

If im not mistaken,no one asked for any dimensions. If Brian G. or anyone else asks for a dimension, I would give it to them. 

No one gave me anything to help make my shifters. All the blueprints and dimensions I found were in this post, and not a single print had everything dimensioned. So your big post of all those links isn't gonna get anyone all the way to the finish line.... now what shall you do???? Use your brain??? Oh no! That would be terrible!! 

I did the research on my own, and figured it out. Now if you want to be spoonfed and are too lazy to do some math or do the work yourself, then go ahead and take the easy way out and ask. 

Hell, Brian G. is such an outstanding machinist, and everyone swings on his nuts, so I don't even understand why he would have to ask for a dimension, he could probably cast one and people would ride his nuts more... 

So, if you are too lazy, or just can't think for yourself, gladly send me an IM and I'll walk you through how to measure. I will gladly give you dimensions, just ask:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

1SlowSLC said:


> I will gladly give you dimensions, just ask:thumbup:


 If you want to send me them ill generate Solidwork files for all to give to machinists 
I drew up 2 pieces only but stopped at that.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I have solidworks drawings of all 3 parts. They're posted in the last few pages of this thread... 

I manufactured 4 or 5 of these shifters already, but they are only 90% done. I was selling a few to recoup my costs on material etc etc etc. I have cnc programs for parts as well, but I dont think I'm going to be spreading that around. 

Issam, as you know, there is alot more to these shifters than the machining. I had to spec out all the hardware, and make sure all the pieces worked together as an assembly. I have ALOT of time dedicated to this project, and I was selling them for a super fair price, compared to the overpriced VWMS and other high dollar shifters. 

I'll still share any specs or dimensions, or help steer people in the right direction if they need help. Just send me a message and I'll do my best to help


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

1SlowSLC said:


> I will gladly give you dimensions, just ask:thumbup:





Issam Abed said:


> If you want to send me them ill generate Solidwork files for all to give to machinists
> I drew up 2 pieces only but stopped at that.


 Get your wallet out.


----------



## SHONPRV_67 (Feb 26, 2006)

1SlowSLC said:


> If im not mistaken,no one asked for any dimensions.


 What has been the title of this thread from the very first post? :facepalm: It's what everyone who clicked the thread link in the last 7 years has been looking for! 

Take pictures of any of these shifter components with a ruler next to it, in three std. "blueprint views" each and I'll figure it out myself with no outside help. And I'll share my results freely, 3D model, MasterCAM/Geopath files. I'm not into VWs to make a buck. Just to share in my love for the marque. 

I have been a prototype machinist for the last 9 years. I COULD spend an entire day of Solidworks modeling, via trial and error, to get close and work from there to get the right measurements for the parts required to make a viable assembly. I chose to ask around and follow a thread to see if I could cut out some of the headache of prototyping. So excuse me if I'm trying to get help from fellow machinists/hobbyists. 

P.S. Thank you audisnapr, you are at the heart of why I became involved with the VW hobby (aircooled and watercooled), friendly people willing to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

1SlowSLC said:


> Issam, as you know, there is alot more to these shifters than the machining. I had to spec out all the hardware, and make sure all the pieces worked together as an assembly. I have ALOT of time dedicated to this project, and I was selling them for a super fair price, compared to the overpriced VWMS and other high dollar shifters.


 Yes I understand that very well . I know of a few people that took original motorsport shifters and had them copied as well. The shifter market is extremely Niche and I am just annoyed of having to read 13 pages and no publications of solidwork files so I want to do it for the community. 
If you are looking to *sell* the shifters then I can run a private GB for you to help you out but most people in this forum have access to there own machines.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Ok, I understand both of your responses. You both make a good point, and I'm on the same page with you. 

I made 4 shifters, theyre not even totally finished, and I'm only selling these to make a few bucks back for my time and money spent,I'm not tryin to create a business out of it at this time. 

What I am saying is, there are blueprints, and they show 95% of the dimensions. I used the same "set" of blueprints that has been reposted on here many times,you actually posted it again. (The blue print of the center swivel piece, and the white print that shows the whole shifter assembly and tower) I made my parts from those. 

The few other dimensions that were missing, could be figured out pretty easily, or they can be any size you like as they do not affect the function of the shifter assembly at all 

I think I only saw 1 or 2 occurances, about 3 or 4 years back in this post, where someone actually got real specific and said " I need this thickness of this particular piece on this section of the shifter or a size of this specific hole" not just "yo yo give me some dims dog" 

That is why I said, ask for a "specific" dimension, and I will do my best to look at what I have and share it with you guys publicly on the forum. Let's get some shifters made


----------



## baldone (Apr 15, 2009)

hy!

I have an ASD typ 02a transmission. Will it work without the cable to rod adapter?
Thank you


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

baldone- If you have an O2A its a cable shift tranny. This shifter is setup to run cable shift... you would need additional hardware to convert it over to rod shift setup


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

1SlowSLC said:


> It's a shame how lazy people are, so theyd rather be given an answer, then tryin to figure it out themselves :facepalm:
> 
> If im not mistaken,no one asked for any dimensions. If Brian G. or anyone else asks for a dimension, I would give it to them.
> 
> ...


In a thread titled ''Dimensions needed!!! vw motorsport shifter'' I would expect dimensions to be present before 445 odd posts, and 15 odd pages - thats all. 
As for riding ones nuts.....simple dimensions are one thing, actually making something from said dimensions is another. 
I simply posted for the hope someone would read it, and save them sifting through 14 pages of not dimensions.

Dimensions seem to be now in place above though, so hopefully anyone wanting them will read the last page first.

Brian,


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

cool:thumbup:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry if this is a stupid question, but can these work with audi quattro 5 and 6 speed transmissions?


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

*reply*

how about we all think about a method to do such a shifter for the rod assembly? 
what i'm trying to say, is keep the orriginal rods from the tranny to the cockpit, and do an assembly that bolts on, and adjust the throw from the inside.
i've seen some of these shifters on rally mk2s we have at local hill climb races, 020 gearboxes, the rods from the tranny were just like the ones usrt sells, but the inside shifter was similar to vwms.

thank you all for the great pictures and dimensions on these nice pieces of engineering


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

iZOTOPE said:


> how about we all think about a method to do such a shifter for the rod assembly?
> what i'm trying to say, is keep the orriginal rods from the tranny to the cockpit, and do an assembly that bolts on, and adjust the throw from the inside.
> i've seen some of these shifters on rally mk2s we have at local hill climb races, 020 gearboxes, the rods from the tranny were just like the ones usrt sells, but the inside shifter was similar to vwms.
> 
> thank you all for the great pictures and dimensions on these nice pieces of engineering


Its not that I can't figure out the rod shift part of the shifters. My thing is I have never driven anything with a rod shift. If I had access to one and could mess around with it, I could make the rod shift part no problem...its just not a priority for me at this point


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

*reply*

look at this one, i think this is for a rod linkage


































and the stock rod linkage :


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

How did you design the lock out for reverse. I am working on a project for school that has internal parts machined for the internals of the trans that I would like to run with the CAE/VWMS shifter


----------



## Sensa (Feb 1, 2013)

*hi*

can you please send me a cad modell of your cae shifter!?


----------



## piko (Feb 1, 2013)

*VW motorsport short shifter*

Hello, 

I am new on this forum! I come rom Slovenia, Europe. 

I am also working on this topic, VW short shifter, I produce more items to define the right strokes.










If someone is interested, I can show more pictures. Now I am working on brand new design!


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

piko said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new on this forum! I come rom Slovenia, Europe.
> 
> ...


Very nice shifter! I would love to learn more about how you made it, and what your new design is, especially if its a more compact design that would be lighter and takes up less space. Cheers to you for your hard work.


----------



## piko (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey, 

New design is more compact, shifter is 50 mm closer to steering wheel, shifting ratio is the same. Total weight is about 1200 g. It is completely made from aluminium. If somebody is interested in buying, I can offer it


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes,more info please. Im running the cae shifter now,but how are you routing the cables with that setup? It seems to be missing the threaded rod on the side also.
Please enlighten me on your setup.....it is very nice looking!!

Thanx Geoff.


----------



## piko (Feb 1, 2013)

For more details, send me your e-mail, i can share more pictures.


----------



## filipefkfernandes (Jul 11, 2013)

*Hello*

hello, I'm interested in the shifter, which is the best price?


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

Anyone ever seen one of these made to work in a b5 audi?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Did anyone get to making these. Since B&M has stop making the mk3 shifters I wouldn't dishing out the coin for one of these.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

I am making 10 right now and will post the PDF files for others to copy in the future. 14 pages and not a single proper machineable file....


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> I am making 10 right now and will post the PDF files for others to copy in the future. 14 pages and not a single proper machineable file....


wow! that would rock!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Oh that would be awesome, Once I get to building my mk3, I'll use the measurements to make my own on my mill


----------



## Throttles (Nov 20, 2009)

*cad files*



carsluTT said:


> wow! that would rock!


Yes it will. I'm in South Africa and the rand is so weak the price to purchase one of these are to high


----------



## Veedub101 (Apr 30, 2010)

back from the dead. Does anyone still have a few of these laying around? possibly plans for another run? i have a 1990 corrado g60 build and would love to have a motorsport shifter included. although i dont want to spend the $1200+ for the CAE model.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Veedub101 said:


> back from the dead. Does anyone still have a few of these laying around? possibly plans for another run? i have a 1990 corrado g60 build and would love to have a motorsport shifter included. although i dont want to spend the $1200+ for the CAE model.


I made a thread a few years ago and uploaded all the CAD files on there. If you need a shifter , I have 2 or 3 black ones and possibly 4 of the silver ones.
The beauty with CAE is you get an all in package , so no need to make anything.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 22, 2014)

What else is required? And how much do you want for what you have?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Someone share the cad files for this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Someone share the cad files for this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


yessss please! .. :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

@vr6 3.0 might have the data

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> @vr6 3.0 might have the data
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


 I definitely do but this is almost a year old. Still need the info?


----------

